# Clear brake pad replacement



## amorak (Mar 28, 2015)

I have an f30 that needed new rear pads. I replaced them but need to reset the warning. Any way to do this with esys?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Press the reset button of the odometer so long until the service menue will display - then choose reset brakes. I mean the service menue, not the known secret menue.

CU Oliver


----------



## amorak (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, but it says "reset impossible" when I get to the rear pads....


----------



## Hollaaa123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Same*

let me know if you get this fixed I'm having same problem


----------



## fhoo (Oct 29, 2015)

Any update here? I'm having the same problem! It says "----- km reset impossible"


----------



## amorak (Mar 28, 2015)

To fix it I had to buy the ebay-chinaman knock off BMW cable that lets you use the hacked version of the BMW maintenance software - *Not ESYS like for programming, but the maintenance program Rheingold* - So I could go in and reset the warning. I also had to disable my JB3 tuning box as it was preventing the code clearing.

Long story short - you either have to go to the dealer or have the ENET cable (I think that's the name) and have the cracked version of Rheingold to reset.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Did you replace the sensor cable? Or just the pads?


----------



## fhoo (Oct 29, 2015)

I replaced everything. Front pads, discs and sensor, rear pads, discs and sensor.

I was able to reset the front, but not the rear. It says ----- km - reset impossible

I tried to reset it a few times before changing the sensor, maybe that's what triggered the now "reset impossible"? I was able to reset it 3-4 times, and it always said "reset unsuccesful". Now it just won't reset anymore.


----------



## fhoo (Oct 29, 2015)

All OEM parts.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

The handbreak can not be engaged!!


----------



## Khamsin (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello @amorak
Can you give us some details regarding the source of the cable that allowed you to fix the "------" problem.I have an X3 F25 with the same issue.
Thank you!


----------



## fhoo (Oct 29, 2015)

Btw, i was able to fix this with a BMW ENET cable (ebay), and the Rheingold software. Took about 5 minutes to fix once you get these.

Supposedly the ENET cable works for all F-series, and the Rheingold software too.


----------

